

The iPhone Won't Do Well in China - markbao
http://markjournal.com/2009/08/the-iphone-wont-do-well-in-china/

======
jhancock
There are other ways to look at this. The iPhone launched in Japan and is
considered a success form numbers I've seen. As for China, you do not need to
penetrate the entire market to be successful. Mercedes is expensive in China.
Most cannot afford one. However, I'm certain Mercedes is very happy with its
growth in China.

